# Choosing a puppy...tearing considerations



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum and a soon to be a new Havanese owner (I can't wait!). I'm interested to know people's thoughts / experience on tearing and the staining that can occur. From what I've read there are lots of different reasons tear staining can occur but as a first time dog owner it's making me think about whether I should choose a puppy with a darker face in case tearing becomes an issue. I see lots of your photos of beautiful light faced Havanese and I don't see any tear stains. I do love the light faces but I'm a bit concerned... Any advice for this newbie?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We have 2 light coloured Havs Dizzie and Nellie.Dizzie is 22 moths old and doesn't suffer from tear staining, although when he was about 10 months old he went through a short faze of it,only from his left eye,the vet did a tear duct test by using some dye,from which she could tell his tear duct in his left eye is smaller than on the other side, the only time this is a problem is when the weather is either very cold so makes the eyes water or if there is a higher than usual pollen count.Then I use a little cornflour[corn starch] in the corner of his eye and this dries up his tear so we don't get any staining.We do the same with Nellie she is only 8 months old so still teething and sometimes this can cause staining,but it is easy to keep it at bay by using the method I just mentioned.I use a toothbrush to put the cornstarch in the corners of the eyes, it is also good for keeping them clean around their mouths.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I wouldn't worry about it at all. Many more things to worry about. Don't forget to introduce yourself once you get your dog. Search for thread called "Introduce Yourself " part 2 . Pick the best dog. Here's some help http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/your-education-about-puppy-education There are plenty of links in that article. Lots of valuable information.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

I have had a total of four Havanese in my life (3 living). Two ended up being champagne and one had significant tear staining, the other does not have staining. I have two black and whites and their eyes do not stain. So this TOTALLY unscientific review had 25% stain probability!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

For me, the worst thing about the tearing is it STINKS and that doesn't matter if its a dark dog,their face will still stink. uke:
I take care of her eyes and keep drying powder on them, I particularly like this Pawmarks powder I bought a dog show and the Eye envy (?) powder. It is basically corn starch and it dries out the fur.

The stains do not come from the tears, technically. (the tears are clear like ours) they come from the fur staying wet for long periods of time. If you keep the area clean and dry, it shouldn't be a problem.

I've noticed the tearing for Gucci is allergy related and happens more in spring/summer when there is a higher pollen and ragweed count, like now..her face is totally dry....unless she's blasted with a cold wind, and even then..a cold wind would make my eyes water 

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hello! I agree with what everyone is saying! I had some of the same concerns when we were hunting for our Hav.. and then Tillie litterally "fell" into our laps and hearts, she does have some tear staining, but with her heart and her personality, it's a small price to pay!! I am going to try the corn starch... i was thinking to do Angel Eyes, but it is so pricey!
Good luck and we look forward to hearing more about your Hav search!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to agree with Kara. I'venoticed that the more I take care of Kodi's staining, the less noticeable it is. Also, it is worse during an allergy season.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with all of the others. My girl gets staining everytime she is on an antibiotc its from yeast, it only does it in one eye. I too keep the area dry.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your feedback and suggestions...very helpful! I'll be sure to introduce myself and post photos in the spring when my little one is expected to arrive.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The only one of mine that I had an issue of tear staining with was Milo and thankfully, it never stunk. It didn't look great, but at least I could still kiss his sweet face. When I kept the hair out of his face is was much easier to deal with. The other two have no had the problem at all.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Miko's face is almost all black. You may not be able to see all his eye **** but you sure can smell them!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

My boys don't have this problem.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Would you please describe exactly how you use the cornflour?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

corn starch?? yes, someone please explain! I have been using it on Tillie for close to a week and I am having a hard time washing her eyes without moisture, but I don't want to ADD to the moisture from her eyes, how can I CLEAN her eyes?? I've been using a wet washcloth for months, but realize now that I am ADDING to the problem by doing that cause the area is always moist. 
I am putting a little corn starch on my finger, rubbing it into the hair under her eyes then using the flea comb to comb it in and down... am I doing this right??


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tillies Mom, I wash my dogs eye area with a cotton ball saturated with Bausch and Lomb's 'Eye Relief' eye wash. This is safe for the eyes and can be used as eye drops if they get goo in them, it costs about 1.50. I use the cotton under the eye area and keep rubbing where the stains are, then take a clean cotton ball and rub you will notice some red stuff will be on the cotton. After the area drys a bit after a few minutes. I use a small toothbrush in the cornstarch being careful to not get it in the eye (it will make their eye dry and they will rub and tear up so you don't want that) just lightly brush it in the same way the hair grows. After use a flea comb to get it all out and I do this until the hair feels dry to the touch. Tillie will get use to it after awhile. After a time the eye area should be in control.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What I do is wash the area, usually with a washcloth and warm soapy water and dry it off as best I can with the towel/rag..

I'll just stick my finger in the powder and dab it on there, and use my finger to smooth it down with the corn starch on top of it. I"ve used baby powder (unscented), Eye envy powder for dogs, Paw marks powder for dog
If you buy the drying powder for dogs, get the paw marks, it is much cheaper than the eye envy)

http://www.pawmarksonline.com/storesticker.php?UniqueID=344021&category=Grooming Supplies

But all of them are basically corn starch 

In a few hours the area should be dry. If you get into the habit of dabbing the powder on their eyes every day or two, you shouldn't have any issues with staining.

ITs a good idea to start this routine when they are puppies and get them used to you cleaning their face (and teeth) it makes it much easier as they get older, I can call Gucci to me to 'fix her hair' and she will walk up to me and let me do all this, lol...Funny how that is more impressive of a trick to most people that rolling over and high five-ing 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

One more thing I'll share,

I recently had someone tell me to clean the stain areas with club soda and that supposedly can rid some stains, especially newer ones.
I'm not sure if there is any validity to that, but I'll likely give it a try, its easy enough.

Kara

Oh, and that store that I linked, Paw marks, they also sell those really cool water bottle holders/ Giant gerbil water things for dogs, lol..They are great


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is one more interesting link:

http://www.bulldogsworld.com/health-and-medical/tear-stain-causes-and-removal-options


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! thanks girls! ya, Tillie is used to me "grooming" her every morning because she KNOWS she gets cheese after! LOL I have always washed her eye/muzzle area with warm water and brushed it out with the flea comb, followed by combing and checking her ears and then a full body comb out... so adjusting her eye rotinue shouldn't be to big of a deal for her... as long as CHEESE follows she's pretty darn tolerant of me "bugging" her!  I'll get some of that eye wash next time I'm at the store!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kara, cut pic of Gucci! Love the set up.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

IMO, this is not a reason to pick a darker-faced dog. Their face can stink just the same as a light-faced dog. There are plenty of (easy) fixes for tear staining. Both Roscoe and Stella had staining as puppies - a few weeks of Angels Eyes and they were all cleared up.

While lots of people debate the cause(s) of tear staining, I'm a firm believer that it's red yeast, and the mild antibiotic in Angels Eyes quickly and easily clears this up.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be following this thread. Dexter (Black & White) did have eye drainage, but his eye gookies dried up and a I could comb it out. It lasted a while, maybe less than a year. 

Jack (Sable) still has tear staining. I am looking for a miracle too! I end up cleaning his face every 3 days or so. I will be trying the suggestions for the tear staining also. 

Also noted that sometimes ( or half day or so) his eyes will not drain, then he is draining again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sure tear staining is a PITA, and I'm glad that Kodi has never had a problem with excess tearing. That said, this is another one of those things that would be WAY down on my list of reasons to pick a puppy. Health, temperament and being raised in an enriching environment by a breeder who does their best to socialize and potty train their puppies are MUCH more important considerations for me!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Please do not use baby powder when cleaning next to the eyes as it has silica in it and if it gets in your dog's eyes it can scratch the cornea. Corn starch is much better for them!!
I use a product called spa lavish on Candy's face for tear staining. She is teething right now and is getting some staining from that. Washing the face and applying a little spa lavish and rinsing really helps with the stains right now. I'd follow up with corn starch, but Candy freaks everytime I try to use it!!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! Should tearing become an issue with my new pup I'll have lots of info to work with. I've been reading Puppies for Dummies...yikes....so much to learn!!


----------

